# 7'6" or 7' Boss \ Snoway for 07 JK Unl Rubicon



## jrunner01 (Dec 16, 2005)

Hello everyone...

Trying to decide between the 7'6" or the 7' Sport Duty Poly from Boss. I can get away with the 7' with the stock ruby tires\rims, when angling the plow, but when I go to 35 12.5s with 4.5bs rims, I will be wider than the plow angle of the 7'. Dealers of Boss are saying 7'6" is too much plow for the JK 4dr and are suggesting I stick with the 7' and switch to the stock tires in the winter for plowing. However the Boss support techs are saying either will work. I guess yea either will bolt up but which is more of a good fit for the jeep? Boss specs say 7 is apprx 435lbs and 7'6" is apprx 475lbs including the mount and all.

Then there is the option of going with the Snoway 22 series in a 7'6" which I believe weighs 284lbs plus the mount weight, but far less than the Boss poly 7'6". This would give me the plow angle Id need with the bigger tires and I wouldnt have to switch tires out in the winter to go back to the stockers. But is this plow as strong as the Boss... will it hold up? Honestly the pics Ive seen of the Snoways look like they are really light weight, esp the plow frame and such.

Any input greatly appreciated.

Thanks...
JRUNNER


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

OK you got 35 inch tires did you change your axle gears? if not I'd go with stock tires. I hope you have a D44 in the rear of that or you will brake your rear Axle.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

jrunner01;457596 said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> Then there is the option of going with the Snoway 22 series in a 7'6" which I believe weighs 284lbs plus the mount weight, but far less than the Boss poly 7'6". This would give me the plow angle Id need with the bigger tires and I wouldnt have to switch tires out in the winter to go back to the stockers. But is this plow as strong as the Boss... will it hold up? Honestly the pics Ive seen of the Snoways look like they are really light weight, esp the plow frame and such.
> 
> ...


Jrunner,

Welcome to plowsite. Search the Jeep and Sno-Way forums. Lots of Sno-Way owners out there. Looks can be deceiving. We utilize high strength steels in our plows to achieve equal or superior yield strengths that what you will see in our competitors products.
Our 5 year structural warranty pretty much says it all. wesport


----------



## jrunner01 (Dec 16, 2005)

Can you tell me what the total weight would be with the mount and all with a Series 22 7'6"?

What would this setup run me locally installed?.. with the down pressure option.

Thanks...
JRunner01


----------



## jrunner01 (Dec 16, 2005)

theplowmeister;457620 said:


> OK you got 35 inch tires did you change your axle gears? if not I'd go with stock tires. I hope you have a D44 in the rear of that or you will brake your rear Axle.


I dont have the 35s yet. The Rubicon has D44s standard front and rear.

I will be chaning my gears but not immediately.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

jrunner01;457596 said:


> Then there is the option of going with the Snoway 22 series in a 7'6" which I believe weighs 284lbs plus the mount weight, but far less than the Boss poly 7'6". This would give me the plow angle Id need with the bigger tires and I wouldnt have to switch tires out in the winter to go back to the stockers. But is this plow as strong as the Boss... will it hold up? Honestly the pics Ive seen of the Snoways look like they are really light weight, esp the plow frame and such.
> 
> Any input greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


The 7'6" 22 series with a steel wearedge weighs 284lbs plus mount.

I understand your prejudice if you've never seen one in action, but the Snoways hold up great. They also offer a mount that fits the Rubicon and lifted Jeeps. We just set up a 07 Rubi on Thursday. We do a lot of Wranglers, Tacomas and other smaller vehicles and the owners love the 22 series. I had a customer plow on a Tacoma in to install a deflector the other day. A employee operates the unit. he spent the entire time he was there complaining "the plow is to light, the truck is to light, i told them to buy a real truck and plow." So I asked "are you having problems? the plow's under warranty" His response was " No it works fine. but I'm telling you they're too light to do the job"

Snoway makes a plow suited for the application. They engineer a unit using high tensile alloy steels a lot of the other makers have never heard of to provide a light weight but incredibly strong structure. This as opposed to the farm shop approach of "if we use enough steel it'll be strong."

As laws get tougher an vehicles get lighter more manufacturers will have to come around to the "Snoway Way" to have a full line of vehicle fits. Notice Fisher has copied the Snoway design for their "X-Frame." It's so close a knock-off that i'm surprised DD isn't paying licensing fees to Snoway for the right to build it.

Every year Snoway gives us innovative products that work. Wireless remote, space frame construction, down pressure, direct linkage lift mechanism, EIS (no switches, no relays, no high dollar isolation modules) light systems, multiple moldboard material choices, as well as a 2 year "bumper to bumper" warranty and a 5 year black iron warranty.

You might want to consider using your stock rubber regardless of what plow you choose. The object is to get down to traction when you're plowing not float on top like in the mud or sand. Also until you change the rears the big tires effectively raise your rear ratios, with means less power to the ground.


----------



## jrunner01 (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies...

Can anyone comment on the weight of the Boss 7'6"? Is that too much weight for a 4dr JK Ruby?... 475lbs with mount.

The Snoway Warranty beats everyone but its useless to me if I modify the truck with a lift and then fab a longer bracket to compensate... they warranty will be void.

Thanks...
JRunner


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

jrunner01;457960 said:


> The Snoway Warranty beats everyone but its useless to me if I modify the truck with a lift and then fab a longer bracket to compensate... they warranty will be void.
> 
> Thanks...
> JRunner


Why modify the mount? the snoway allows for the lift kit without modifying the bracket.


----------



## jrunner01 (Dec 16, 2005)

How much adjustment will we get with the mount as is?

Im doing a 3.5 lift whcih will actually equate to 4"s as it is known to run more than the stated amount, plus the tires size increase from a 32 to 35, 1.5"s... so we are looking at 5.5 inches total. Will the mount handle that much?

Thanks...
JRunner01


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I assume your going to get Mud tires if you get 35" ... they will be lousy for plowing. wrong tread (not snow) and you will be geared so high you will HAVE to plow in low range.


----------



## jrunner01 (Dec 16, 2005)

Yes, MTRs.

I was thinking Id see how it goes with the wider \ taller MTR tires and if its an issue I can go back to the old Skinny MTRs to at least be geared correctly for the winter plowing and down the road get some ATs to replace the Skinny MTRs or regear by then.

Either way I want to have a wide enough plow to support the wider taller MTRs if I choose at some point to not keep the old Skinny smaller tires rims.

Tks...
JRunner


----------



## jrunner01 (Dec 16, 2005)

basher;458347 said:


> Shouldn't be an issue.


Hi Basher...

So you think there is that much adjustablility in the mount?

Also concerned about the blade height. Boss is 26" while Snoways 22 series is 22". I know I heard that the shape of the blade kinda goes in conjunction with the height. So the less curled blades will be taller in inches than the curled versions. Is any of this true? Is there a disadvantage to the 4 inches Im loosing by going with the snoway setup?

Can anyone else comment on this subject???

Thanks...
JRunner


----------



## beron02 (Dec 18, 2007)

*22 series owner*

I just bought a 22 series with a 6'8" blade for my 05 rubicon. I've used it for two storms, and I couldn't be happier. Mine comes in at 275lbs, I thought that it might be too light, but it has the down pressure feature, which applies another 250lbs to the cutting edge. You shouldn't have a problem. Besides the max payload for your average jeep isn't any more than 750lbs. Sno Way makes a nice product, the 22 series looks dinky, but upon closer inspection, you can see how they could put a five year warranty on it.


----------



## beron02 (Dec 18, 2007)

*also*

The instruction manual said to mount the hitch 8 to 10 inches off the ground. I put it at 8 and had room to go 2 or 3 inches even lower on the bracket. Meaning you probly won't have to modify the mount at all, especially if you decide to switch to smaller tires for the winter. I'm definately going to lift my jeep though, I can barely even drive over a parking block without scraping the mount.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Others have answered for me.

IMO you will not find a better more effective plow on the market. The combination of the jeep and snoway is awesome in driveways.


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

Go with a 7 ft plow. After you put some Pro Wings or similar units on there it will be plenty for a light jeep to push.And you will want them. Also the 12 inch tires are not going to be the hot setup for plowing, especially with a light vehicle.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I had a Jeep yj with a snow-way
I liked it.
There I said it

It was a good match the Jeep and a snow-way.
If I had a jeep I would put another snow-way on it.


----------



## mach460 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a 95 yj with a snowway plow setup and very happy with it,
I run stock gears and tires and never an issue, jeep's plow just 
fine....................


----------



## jrunner01 (Dec 16, 2005)

Can anyone comment about my question relating to the heights of the plow boards?

22 Series is at 22"
Boss is at 26"

Why are some so short and others taller?

Tks..
JRunner01


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

SnoFarmer;461044 said:


> I had a Jeep yj with a snow-way
> I liked it.
> There I said it
> 
> ...


eek:, this Repo man stuff got you all shook upLOL


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

basher;461286 said:


> , this Repo man stuff got you all shook upLOL


No I just fell off my boss horse... ouch...
I didn't think a Boss V plow would be a good fit..lol

That Jeep with the snow-way & DP was a good set up for doing residential drives.


----------

